# old platy - what to do?



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

she has not had a poo now for over a week. I noticed that she was gaining weight rapidly- almost seemed to have a white bulge on her right side and looked fluidy. Now she has pineconed.
Have tried epsom salts in her water and have not fed her for the past 3 days.
I am thinking bowel blockage as platies continually poop. 
She was still eating plenty before I removed her from the main tank. I was afraid that she would explode she is so bloated. She is also still very feisty - does not want me to fool with her small q tank.
I think she would be difficult to euthanize just now with oil of cloves but I can't smash her.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i think you are supposed to feed them a pea. if you do end up having to euthanize do a bowl of ice water. It puts them down within seconds and is supposed to be pain free. i just make sure there is a lot of ice and barely just enough water they can fit in it.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

You can add some Epsom salt, that usually makes them poop like crazy along with de-shelled peas.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

she died- epsom salts totally ineffective after several days of treament. Gave her a period of fasting as that is supposed to help and has with other fish. I guess it was her time to go-- just over 2 years old.


----------

